# Lets see them!! <3



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

_*Let see those FAVORITE TOYS your pup has that they would be devastated if they lost.... You know you have a picture of them with it. That toy sneaks into SO MANY pictures!! So lets see them.... Lets see the personality of your baby!!









Killian and his "Mallard Duck".
*_


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Infamous tennis ball. LOL

But not just any tennis ball... a tiny, squeaky tennis ball!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG, I swear to GOSH, if anything were to ever happen and Ozzy needed a home, he can come live with me, FOREVER AND EVER!!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> OMG, I swear to GOSH, if anything were to ever happen and Ozzy needed a home, he can come live with me, FOREVER AND EVER!!!!


I think that makes you fourth or fifth on the waiting list, should he ever need a home.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am 6th then!

Here is Molly and her rope(She actually destroyed this one, but we got her another one.lol):


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Madix has had a love for a good rope toy since he was very small:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww, MADIX is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

While we are on the topic of toys... I'm in the middle of consulting a vet dentist b/c of tennis balls, and furry toys that hold sand and cause excessive tooth wear to "toy carriers" and chewers.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

My Pool and My Jolly Ball... definitely Dante's favorite.


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful pup you have Lynn_P

Ruger loves anything that squeaks, makes noise or any type of ball.


































Tobin, who is sitting, doesn't really have any particular favorite. Whatever Ruger brings me and sets on my lap or at my feet, Tobin will sneak up, grab it, and run off with it.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

chano said:


> Tobin, who is sitting, doesn't really have any particular favorite. Whatever Ruger brings me and sets on my lap or at my feet, Tobin will sneak up, grab it, and run off with it.




:rofl:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

He was only 8 weeks old, but that's still his favorite baby ...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Cuz. 










I always celebrate whenever he finally breaks the squeaker, and then my mom goes and buys him more as gifts. The squeaking never ends!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to go find his squirrel, he forgot it outside this morning. Its so chewed up and gross I can't get up the courage to throw it out yet.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I always celebrate whenever he finally breaks the squeaker, and then my mom goes and buys him more as gifts. The squeaking never ends!


Argh, Logan LOVES squeaking toys. He'll squeak for 30 minutes straight ... all I hear is SQUEEAKA-SQUEEAKA-SQUEEAKA-SQUEEAKA-SQUEEKA-SQUEEKA-SQUEEKA-SQUEEKA .... even now, I can hear it in my head!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Lee and her Jolly ball. She took the rope out of this one. She just goes crazy for her jolly balls. This is just one out of many she has. When we are outside she brings a jolly ball of her choice and drops it by our feet in hopes that one of us will kick it or throw it for her which most of the time we do while working outside. She will bring it back and repeat the whole process multiple times.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> He was only 8 weeks old, but that's still his favorite baby ...


Awww, what a cute little furball!!!



Syaoransbear said:


> The Cuz.


Doesn't EVERY dog love those dang noisy things? LOL! Hahahaha.... We have TWO!! UGHHH!!!



bunchoberrys said:


> I had to go find his squirrel, he forgot it outside this morning. Its so chewed up and gross I can't get up the courage to throw it out yet.


I hate to be the first to say it, it actually looks like a real squirrel!!! LMBO!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So whats up with these Jolly Balls??? Thats the second or third one on this thread, what makes them so fun for the pups???


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> So whats up with these Jolly Balls??? Thats the second or third one on this thread, what makes them so fun for the pups???


I don't know about everyone else and the jolly balls, but for me I brought them in because when we had Victor he would pop every ball he could, but he could not pop jollies. He refused to play with them so Jamie started rolling them around and just fell in love with them because she did not have to worry about Victor stealing it from her and popping it. Once the other balls were popped they went into the trash because then he would proceed to rip them apart.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I hate to be the first to say it, it actually looks like a real squirrel!!! LMBO!!!!


that's what I thought!!!!!  lol


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> So whats up with these Jolly Balls??? Thats the second or third one on this thread, what makes them so fun for the pups???


Madix has to carry one when we're hiking or he shrieks like a banshee almost the entire time - I chose them because they had a handle he could hold onto and were bright so we could see them in the snow  Plus, they float!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner LOVES squeaky toys!!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Tennis balls are his all time favorite. I often find him sleeping with them too!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ Awww, how freaking cute is that picture!!! <3 /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

FG167 said:


> Madix has to carry one when we're hiking or he shrieks like a banshee almost the entire time - I chose them because they had a handle he could hold onto and were bright so we could see them in the snow  Plus, they float!


Do they sell them at petsmart?! I'm about to check amazon... I'll get one to see if my pups like it!!


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Anything squeaky will have Piper's attention a long time. Another thing she loves is a flirt pole I made for her. Just threw up a post about it here with 'step-by-step' instructions if you will. Works like a charm to wear her out!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...818-my-home-made-flirt-pole-under-5-pics.html


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Do they sell them at petsmart?! I'm about to check amazon... I'll get one to see if my pups like it!!


Do you have a Fleet Farm close? Much much cheaper than Petsmart


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Piper said:


> Do you have a Fleet Farm close? Much much cheaper than Petsmart


Never heard of one and I googled it with our zip code and it didn't come up with anything. :-(


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We get ours a Fleet Farm, but Amazon has them for a decent price. Our dogs love them.


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Another favorite is her spiked ball. Got a pack from Sam's club with all of this in it for $19.98


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Never heard of one and I googled it with our zip code and it didn't come up with anything. :-(


Do you have a Tractor Supply Store close by? They carry them. Actually any Horse and Tack store usually carry the Jolly Ball because they are originally a horse toy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That we do!! Ill check it out next week!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos loves things that squeak. He's a big fan of the cheap balls from PetsMart...









And the Orange Octopus- Cuz ruffian toy is a hit here too. I think we're on Octopus #3.










I need to get a picture of Tag with Anka's pink dragon...He loves that thing.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

jklatsky said:


>



omg, i love that picture!!!! <3 The bottom picture of them two with the orange octopus!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks! I got a ton of great pictures that day with that stupid Octopus! 


















Even Tag wanted to get in on the fun...









Guess who won??


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

aww....i love that "even Tag wanted in" photo...he's making such a cute cute cute face


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

JKlatsky, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dogs!!! I LOOOOOOOVE their coats!!! <3 I'm a HUGE fan of the dark sable! LOL! They look like triplets of different ages!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

They're all brothers.  Different litters. So that's why the family resemblance. Their Dad was a dark sable and Mom was a Black and Tan with a Large saddle...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

NO WONDER!!! OMG, I love it!!! How freaking great!! <3


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditto with her favorite toy, her blue ball. But if its not around...









..any ball will be fine. And if there is no ball....









.. any stick, or in this case branch, will do.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

vicky2200 said:


> ..any ball will be fine. And if there is no ball....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Both of my two are ball fools. There first favorite is of course the tennis ball.

This is Kenna her first week home with us.









Then you grow up









Connor likes them too.









CATCH!!!









Then they have their squeeker balls, that resemble a tennis ball. (also have the same basic toy in football and dumbbell shape)









Connorhas always love these big balls (they have a squeek in them too, but he doesn't care). He will bring it and set it on your lap, if you push it off ... guess what you have now played with him and there is no stopping now. If you ignore him, he will slowly move it up your chest...still ignoring him, he will hit you up side the head with it. He wore the last one out several years ago and I have never been able to find them since. Luckly they carry a big stuffed ball (looks like a soccor ball) that is just slightly smaller...no squeek...at IKEA.









And Kenna loves her sticks...errr trees. The bigger and bushier the better.









Connor thinks I count as a toy too.










krisk
Connor & Kenna


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Conner is a TALL boy!!!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

> Connorhas always love these big balls (they have a squeek in them too, but he doesn't care). He will bring it and set it on your lap, if you push it off ... guess what you have now played with him and there is no stopping now. If you ignore him, he will slowly move it up your chest...still ignoring him, he will hit you up side the head with it. He wore the last one out several years ago and I have never been able to find/QUOTE]
> 
> I just bought those same yellow balls with the squeaker in them at TSC, there are two in the package. Little bigger than a tennis ball?


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Those sound like the ball in Kenna's photo, although Connor like them too. He likes them best after he has killed the squeek, as then the ball makes this thunk, thunk noise and he can crush it in his jaws. Connor's is the huge white ball.

Connor is 26" at the shoulder, what is scary is Kenna is amost as tall 25.5". She just kept growing, her mother is a smaller bitch and Kenna was a stocky pup. But she decided to have great legs like her dad and just went up and up. When her breeder saw her at 9 months her comment was "Kenna, stop growing". HAHAHA

krisk
Connor and Kenna


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Jericho and his favorite blue squeeky ball.


----------

